# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  مباراة المريخ السوداني×اوتراكو الرواندي

## مرهف

*المناسبه تمهيدي
رابطة دوري الابطال
المكان رواندا
الزمان 
الاحد 16 . فبراير . 2009م
ابتدأت المباراة الان 

*

----------


## مرهف

*النتيجه صفر صفر
المريخ بالزي الاحمر الكامل
اوتراكو بالزي الابيض والاصفر
*

----------


## mohd khair

*ركنية مريخية في الدقية 7
*

----------


## مرهف

*تشكيلة الزعيم
حافظ. سفاري. 
بله جابر. وارغو. 
كلتشي. العجب. الزومه. سعيد السعودي .
امير دامر. لاسانا. احمد الباشا
*

----------


## mohd khair

*تماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*12 دقيقه والنتيجه التعادل بدون اهداف 
مع هجمه هنا وهناك 
والمريخ حسب التعليق الاذاعي 
لعبه يدخل الاطمئنان في النفس 
وتماس لصالح المريخ 
ينفذه موسي الزومه 
*

----------


## مرهف

*ركنيه لاتراكو الرواندي
ويخلص موسي الزومه 
ومخالفه لصالح المريخ 
مع كلتشي ويلعب موسي الزومه
*

----------


## هيثم على سعيد

*يا جماعة الكورة دي مالا سريعة ... 
والله التكاسة ديل حيرونا ... 

ربنا يسهل .. ان شاء الله 


قال ليك الشمس ساطعة و سحب متفرقة ..
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*ومخالفه اخري لصالح المريخ
يستلمها حارس اتراكو
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يا مرهف قطعة قلبنا شنو قووووووووووووون وارغو الدقيقة 17 ،،،

يسمع منك رب العالمين ،،،
*

----------


## mohd khair

*ربع ساعة من المباراة
*

----------


## هيثم على سعيد

*يا جماعة الناس دي ما يروقوا المنقه شوية ... 

مفترض لعيبة المريخ يقتلوا اللعب .. شوية .. 

بتهدئية اللعب والباصات القصيرة ..
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*الحارس منو ...حافظ ما اكرم ..
*

----------


## mohd khair

*حسب الوصف
غياب للاسانا والباشا وولرغو حتي اللحظة
*

----------


## mohd khair

*الوسط الوسط والوسط في المريخ
*

----------


## mohd khair

*رباعي الدفاع ممتاز جدا

تماس لاتراكو الدقيقة 18
*

----------


## هيثم على سعيد

*لعيبة المريخ لو حاولوا يستفيدوا من امكانيات وارغو .... اكيد ح يجيب نتيجة .. 

يلعبوا ليه باص في المساحات الخالية ..
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الله يستر الجماعة مسيطرين ،،،
*

----------


## mohd khair

*تسديدة لكلاتشي في الاوت
*

----------


## mohd khair

*مافي اي سيطرة يا طارق

لاحظ انو مافي اي كرة خطرة علي حافظ حتي اللحظة
*

----------


## mohd khair

*التنظيم الدفاعي ممتاز جدا

لوسط لازم ينحرر عشان يبني هجمات صحيحة

20 دقيقة وفاول لصالح المريخ
*

----------


## mohd khair

*تماس مريخي
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*الوسط ..مافي احسن من كدة ..وكلنا عارفين العجب ضعيف الحركة...
*

----------


## ziyada

*برافو وارقو يخرج كره من المهاجم الناحيه اليمين
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*نقلات جميله وعكسيه للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*هجمه مريخيه ,,منظمه ومخالفه لمريخ
                        	*

----------


## Star Plus

*شوت يالسانا
*

----------


## mohd khair

*مخالفة مريبخية الدقيقة 21
*

----------


## ziyada

*الدقيقه 24 فول المريخ فيصل فى الاوت
                        	*

----------


## mohd khair

*يا مرهف هشام عمر ده لو يا هو هشام عمر عباس بتاع مصر فعل ليهو اشتراكو ياخ
*

----------


## ziyada

*اتراكو سيغير جارلس المصاب
وارقو بله عكسيه لوارقو
ومخلفه على راس خط 18
                        	*

----------


## Star Plus

*كدا حلوين ياشباب
*

----------


## هيثم على سعيد

*يا رب نصرك .... 

مخالفة مع وارغو في راس 18

يلا لاسانا
                        	*

----------


## mohd khair

*مخالف مريخية علي راس خط 18
*

----------


## ziyada

*لاسانا العجب 
تمر بقليل من المرمى
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*اتراكو هجماته ليست خطيره والمريخ يشاركه الاستحواز 
المحورين السعودى ولاسانا كويسين
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*ركنيه لاتراكو يبعدها سفارى
30 دقيقه لو طلعت بدون اهداف مكسب للمريخ
ركنيه للمريخ سيلعب الباشا كاتشى ترتد للاسانا 
وارقو ضربه مرمى لاتراكو المكرفون سينتقل الى ليبيا
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حلوين الشباب ،،،
*

----------


## mohd khair

*انتقال الاذاعة لنقل مباراة حي العرب


انقلوا ليهم يا شباب
*

----------


## mohd khair

*يا شباب بدا ايقاع الفريق يرتفع 

بدا لاسانا والباشا ووارغو في الارتفاع لحساسية المباراة


انشاء الله سينجح الزعيم في خطف الهدف الكفيل بالفوز بعد قليل
*

----------


## ابو مسل

*اللهم انصر المريخ...
اللهم انصر المريخ...
اللهم انصر المريخ...
آمين يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مازال المايكرفون مع مباراة السوكرتا 
*

----------


## ziyada

*يخوانا فى اى مصدر اخر غير الرياضيه104
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*منتصرون باذن الله والاداء مابطال 
*

----------


## ziyada

*حى العرب يتعرض لهجوم مكثف,,,حى العرب يستبسل
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*يخوانا فى اى مصدر اخر غير الرياضيه104 


الاذاعة السودانية والرياضية نقل مشترك 
*

----------


## ziyada

*الامطار بدات تهطل وما زال السوكرتا يسيبسل
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*44 دقيقه تعادل المريخ قام هجمه خطره ضاعت
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*مرهف, محمد على عبدالماجد, andy09, الطيب الشريف*, ابو مسل, احمد عتيق, mohd khair, Star Plus, عثمان الشريف, ziyada, هيثم على سعيد, هشام عمر, طارق حامد* 
الدقيقه 43 والتعادل بدون اهداف
*

----------


## Star Plus

*النتيجة تعادل في كيجالي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*44 دقيقة ومازالت المباراة تعادلية
*

----------


## ziyada

*المريخ يستحوز على الكره ويقدم باصات ولعب منظم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*يجب ان يحذر لاعبي المريخ اللحظات الاخيرة من الشوط الاول 
*

----------


## ziyada

*45 دقيق انتهت ودقيقتين بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*دقيتين زمن بدل ضائع
*

----------


## ziyada

*تماس الزومه لاسلتا سعيد بله كلتشى وارقو  يسدد تجى لىالباشا
كره خطره خلف الدفاع توقف الدفاع بحجه التسلل وتضيع الكره 
انتهى الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*كل الاذاعات ناقلة مع بعض...الشوط الاول انتهى ...كويس جدا...
*

----------


## ابو مسل

*اللهم نصرك يا رب..
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تلفزيون رواندا زي تلفزيون السودان خطب سياسية :crazy:

http://www.jumptv.com/en/channel/rwandatv/
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohd khair
					

يا مرهف هشام عمر ده لو يا هو هشام عمر عباس بتاع مصر فعل ليهو اشتراكو ياخ



 تم التفعيل للغالي 
هشو ونعتذر منه علي التاخير 
مرحبا بك يا غالي 
في هذا اليوم السعيد
...
انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي 
تمنياتنا بشوط ثاني 
يفرح الصفوة
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل بدون اهداف ونتمني ان يستثمر المريخ الضغط الذي سيواجهه الفريق الرواندي والشفقة والتسرع وان يحاول المريخ اقتناص هدف يعتبر هدف تأهل ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*حي العرب ما زال متعادلا ... رغم الامطار الغزيرة..
*

----------


## هشام عمر

*انتهي الشوط الاول 

اعصابنا بايظة عديل
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*النتيجه جيده,,,الفريق الرواندى سيرتبك لمرور الزمن لغير صالحه ,,,
المريخ سيكون مرتاحا لمرور الشوط بالتعادل,,,
نتمنى ان يحرز المريخ هدف سيخرج الفريق الرواندى من جو المباراه اذا حصل
                        	*

----------


## هيثم على سعيد

*بالله هشام عمر موجود في القاهرة ... 

لو كده ادينا رنه على الرقم ده 0121632642


مع امنياتنا للزعيم بالتوفيق 
*

----------


## ziyada

*اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم ثبت اقدامهم
دعواتكم يا شباب ب
                        	*

----------


## ابو مسل

*أهم شيئ اللياقة البدنية تكون مكتملة و ما تخزلنا في الشوط التاني...
اللهم انصر الزعيم...
                        	*

----------


## ابو مسل

*أقبض...
جمرة موجود معانا...
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*F3j*(f3*(3fj*(fj*(fj*(3fj(*3fj(*3jf*(3fj*(3fj(*3jf  (*3fj(3fj(*49agba.5bfde5b+
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*يا جماعة ما قادر اكتب عربي 
جهازي جاب ليهو لغة غريبة جدا جدا
دلونا
يعني الا اكتب في الوورد وانسخ '''
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 15 ( الأعضاء 15 والزوار 0) بدرالدين عبدالله النور, محمد على عبدالماجد, andy09, الشمغمغ, الطيب الشريف*, ابو مسل, احمد عتيق, جمـــرة , سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد, Star Plus, عثمان الشريف, ziyada, هيثم على سعيد, هشام عمر, طارق حامد*

الله يكفينا شر الصحو متأخرين
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*الحقــــــــــــــــنا يا مرهف
أخوك إتهكـــــر:182fd25f9b06446ba41
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*دة شنو يا جمرة ..جبت ليك زول قعدتو معاك ولا شنو ..!!؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*جمور


لوحة التحكم
اعدادات اقليمية

اللغة 
بعدين
لوحة المفاتيح

شيل فيروسك غادي غادي
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 15 ( الأعضاء 15 والزوار 0) بدرالدين عبدالله النور, محمد على عبدالماجد, andy09, الشمغمغ, الطيب الشريف*, ابو مسل, احمد عتيق, جمـــرة , سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد, Star Plus, عثمان الشريف, ziyada, هيثم على سعيد, هشام عمر, طارق حامد*

الله يكفينا شر الصحو متأخرين



 
:busted_red::busted_red::busted_red::busted_red::b  usted_red:
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الان عودة الاذاعة الي كيجالي ومباراة الزعيم 
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*دايرين لينا 10 دقايق في البداية و10 في النهاية وبس
*

----------


## Star Plus

*المريخ يلعب بنفس التشكليلة
الملعب يفتح للجمهور للدخول مجانا
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*بداية الشوط الثاني وان شاء الله يحسمها المريخ 
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الفريق الرواندي سيرمي بكل ثقله في الشوط الثاني يجب الحذر وعدم الاندفاع نحو الهجوم علي حساب الدفاع 
*

----------


## ابو مسل

*اللهم انصر المريخ...
اللهم انصر المريخ...
اللهم انصر المريخ...
آميييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*ضربة مرمي لاتراكو 
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مخالفة مع بلة جابر وبطاقة صفراء للاعب مايك 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يا مسهل الامور سهل ،،،
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*ركنية مريخية يلعب الباشا 
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*في شغل كويس......
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ضربة ركنية
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مخالفة مع احمد الباشا
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مخالفة مع سعيد السعودي بالقرب من خط 18
يسدده لاسانا خرج الملعب 
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*لازم نجيب قون يا ناس ..مواعيدو جات ...ولا شنو ..ضروري ..
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*بدر الدين ريح السبحــــــــــــة شوية ,,, 

..
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*في الشباك الخارجي ...مواعيدو جات ..
*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*قووووووووووووووووووون اخخخخخخخخخخ في الشباك الخارجي


    المزيع دة حيوقف قلبنا
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*سرعة في ايقاع المبارة وتبادل الهجمات 
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*انت عكازك دة ختو في الارض ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الدقيقة العاشرة من الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*بنغازي تانيييييييييييييي...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

الحقــــــــــــــــنا يا مرهف


أخوك إتهكـــــر:182fd25f9b06446ba41



  لا حولااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انت اتهكرت عديل 
:cry::cry:
قابلني بعد الكوره علي الماسنجر 
بعالجك ان شاء الله 
:busted_red:
*

----------


## ziyada

*دايرين قوووووووووووووووووووون
خايفين من النشله
*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*الحمد لله الراحو بنغازي          ما نقدر نتحمل زي دة
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*حى العرب يؤدى اداء رائع ويضيع هدف مؤكد
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*ملعون أبو الجماهيرية زاتووووو ..:busted_red::busted_red:



,,,

,,,
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*حي العرب ...السوكرتا ...شادي حيلو ....
*

----------


## ziyada

*45 دقيق ودقيقتين اضافى
                        	*

----------


## هيثم على سعيد

*يا هشام ازيك ما قلنا ليك ادينا رنه في التلفون ده ... 

خلينا نفك جرستنا دي فيك ... 

ده تلفوني في القاهرة 0121632642


يا رب انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الانتقال لمباراةالعرب في بنغازي 
قوووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
*

----------


## ziyada

*قققققققققققققققققون
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*قووون لحي العرب
*

----------


## ziyada

*الدقيقه 47 احمد مارتن
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حي العرب هدف
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*مـــــــــــــــارتن لبعـــــــــــم ,,
*

----------


## ابو مسل

*يا رب قووووووووون للمريخ..
اللهم انصر المريخ...
اللهم انصر المريخ...
اللهم انصر المريخ...
                        	*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*حي العرب يحرز الهدف الاول    ؟.............. يا رب المريخ كمان
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*عقبال للمريخ مبروك حى العرب
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*يلا ..انتقل ..
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حفياني حا يشبطبوا الليلة ،،،
*

----------


## Star Plus

*أحمد مارتن .... يضع حي العرب في ا لمقدمة في الدقيقة 47 من الشوط الأول
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*يلا يا احمد الباشا كمان
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الانتقال  مرة اخري الي مباراة الزعيم في كيجالي 
*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*كويس انو بدون اهداف
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الدقيقة 17 والنتيجة تعادلية 
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*يارب يارب قون
                        	*

----------


## هشام عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثم على سعيد
					

يا هشام ازيك ما قلنا ليك ادينا رنه في التلفون ده ... 

خلينا نفك جرستنا دي فيك ... 

ده تلفوني في القاهرة 0121632642


يا رب انصر الزعيم





القاهرة والا كيجابي 

هسه مافاضي يازوووول 
وماعندي اعصاب وفاقد تركيز
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*طمبل وايداهور يجريان عملية الاحماء 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اداء متوازن في المريخ 
هيثم طمبل بديل قادم
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*ايداهو افتكر سيحرك الهجوم اكثر
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 14 ( الأعضاء 14 والزوار 0) طارق حامد*, andy09, مرهف, الشمغمغ, ابو مسل, ابورماح2009, احمد عتيق, بدرالدين كرار, جمـــرة, Star Plus, عثمان الشريف, yasen, ziyada, هيثم على سعيد
*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*اسي حيطلعو العجب ويجهجهو الفريق
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*قلة الهجمات المريخية ويجب الا يركن الفريق للدفاع حتي لانقبل اي هدف يصعب المهمة علينا 
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*العجب لا ...العجب لا ...
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*خروج العجب ودخول طمبل
                        	*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*اها ما قلت ليكككككككككككككم         ................... ربنا يستر بس
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*الله يستر من لعنه العجب
                        	*

----------


## كته

*اها ده الكلام الخايف منو
الله معاكم ياشباب
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*طيب كان ايداهو احسن ...
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*تبديل مريخي دخول طمبل وخروج العجب ونتمني الا نقبل هدف بعد خروج العجب 
*

----------


## مرهف

*خروج العجب ودخول طمبل
*

----------


## هيثم على سعيد

*غايتو ربنا يستر من التغير ده ... 

ما عشان غير العجب لكن دائما خروج العجب بجيب نتائج عكسية حتى على مستوى الفريق القومي ... 

ربنا يستر ان شاء الله .. 

يا رب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*الله يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسستر
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*بدأت خرمجــــــــات ابو برموده :busted_red:
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*خروج كلتشي ودخول ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*خروج كلتشي ودخول ايداهور
*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*يا رببببببببببببببببببببببببب احنا خلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*دخول ايداهور بدلا من كليشي 
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*ياخي ....ايداهور ..بدل كلتشي ..امكن يكون الخواجة دة راقد ليهو في راي ...؟؟؟
*

----------


## هشام عمر

*خروج العجب ودخول طمبل

خروج كلاتشي ودخول ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*الله يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسستر
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*لا حوله ولاقوه .... ربك ستر
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*الله يستر 
الله يستر 
ويارب تستر
ويارب كرور ده نصبح نلقاو مافي
*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*ي    الهييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي       انصرنا وشوف حالنا
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*راسيه خطيره,,, تبديلات وتعديلات خطيره لاتراكو
دايرييييييين قووووووووووون يالله ,,,
خايفين من النشله
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*اتمني  ان لايؤثر خروج العجب علي اداء المريخ 
*

----------


## مرهف

*كادان يفعلها التكاسه
*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*يا جماعة   دي ساعة ونص  ولا يمين
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*ركنية لاتراكو 
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*كدي خليهو ينهى لينا ال 10 دقايق الجاية دي
*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*يا رب الدقايق دي مالها وقفت
                        	*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*تاني ركنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييية
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*ركنية لاتراكو مرة اخري ويستلم حافظ 
*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*ياخييييييييييييييييييييي عايزين قون عشان نقوم نشرب موية ولا نمشي الحماااااااااااااااااااااااااام
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*تبقت 15 دقيقة ويعلن تاهل الزعيم 
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*الدقيقه 31 ...... قولو يارب
                        	*

----------


## ابو مسل

*اللهم انصرنا يا رب...
                        	*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*احسن المشو بنغازي
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*يالله ده وقتو يا بنغازى
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*تاااااااااااااااني.........
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*بالله شوف الشوط لم يبدا وهم ينتقلو ...
*

----------


## ziyada

*زنقه عدوك,,,الله يحلنا
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*الدقايق العشرة الخطيرة ....
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*الله يحرقك اعصابهم
                        	*

----------


## ابو مسل

*اللهم انصر المريخ...
اللهم انصر المريخ...
اللهم انصر المريخ...
                        	*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*يا احمد خلينا كدة احسن .......... دا الوقت البقيف فيه القلب
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*ديل ناس ,,,ما عندهم عقل ,,,,بين الشوطين  لبنغازى
قال فى انتظار قال ,,,قومو لفو ياخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*التغيير واجب في وسط الملعب...لاعب نشيط على الاقل حتى لو اخرج مهاجم ...
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*بداية الشوط الثاني من مباراة العرب واهلي بنغازي 
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*هو ناس الاذاعة ديل ...
*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*المزيع بتاع بنغازي دة   فلبيني ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الله يعلكم يا ناس الاذاعة
                        	*

----------


## ابو مسل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد عتيق
					

التغيير واجب في وسط الملعب...لاعب نشيط على الاقل حتى لو اخرج مهاجم ...



يدخل شغيل بديل لوارغو...
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*كرهتونا الكورة ذاته ،،،

يارب انصر المريخ ،،،
                        	*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*مالو المزيع دة عايز ينتقل سرعة لي كيجالي ........ بس ما يكون حصل شئ
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*3 دقايق متبقية 
*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*كويسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*ابو برمودة ...قرض على كدة ...
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*عودة المباراة المريخية والدقيقة 40 ونخشي من هدف الثواني الاخيرة 
*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*ما ينشلونا  في الوقت دة    اركزززززززززززززززززز
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*اربعة دقايق بس ...
*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*يا جماعة  وقفوووووووووو رسائل بعد دة   خلونا علي اعصابنا
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*معقوله من المرمى لهجمه خطره ,,,يالله
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*دعواتكم يا شباب ... وسبحتك يا ..
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الله يستر من باقي الدقائق 
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*الهم انصرنا الهم انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## ابو مسل

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولوا يا رب
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*يخوانا مراغبه مافى ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*خروج وارغو ودخول مصعب
وبطاقه صفراء لسفاري
*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااا رب
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*45 دقيقة انتهت ...
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*يارب انصر الزعيم في باقي الدقائق القادمة 
*

----------


## ابو مسل

*يا رب انصر المريخ..
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*ناس سفاري ديل ما بعرفو يكتلو الكورة
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اربعو واربعين دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*45 دقيقة من عمر الشوط الثاني وننتظر الزمن المحتسب بدل الضائع 
*

----------


## مرهف

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 18 ( الأعضاء 18 والزوار 0) مرهف, andy09, الحمادي, ابو مسل, ابورماح2009, احمد عتيق, بدرالدين كرار, جمـــرة, سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد, Star Plus, عثمان الشريف, yasen, ziyada, إبراهيم أحمد إبراهيم, هيثم على سعيد, هشام عمر, طارق حامد*, كته
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يارب ، يارب ، يارب
*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*اللهم انصر الزعيم يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*دقيقتين بدل اضافي   ................. كتيرة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*دقيقتنا فقط 


ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
*

----------


## الحارث

*والله العظيم اعصابي بايظه مره واحدة وباقي دقيقه
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*يااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*يلا يا حكم
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*يلا ياحكم يلا حكم
*

----------


## ziyada

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك,,للمريخ,,,,رغم كيد الكائدين,,
فوق فوق مريخنا فوق,,
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*الزنم انتهي ودخلنا في الوقت بدل الضائع 
والزمن الاضافي انتهي
*

----------


## Star Plus

*الحمد لله .... رب العالمين
نحمدك كثيرا ... يارب 
الحمد لله .... رب العالمين
نحمدك كثيرا ... يارب 
الحمد لله .... رب العالمين
نحمدك كثيرا ... يارب 
الحمد لله .... رب العالمين
نحمدك كثيرا ... يارب 


ألف مبروووووووووووووووك
ألف مبروووووووووووووووك
ألف مبروووووووووووووووك
ألف مروووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*اللهم انصر المريخ فى كيجالى
مبروووووووووك تاهل المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا شباب
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*مبرووووووووك
*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مليون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*الله اكبر الله اكبر 
*

----------


## yasen

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مبروووووووووووك تأهل المريخ 
*

----------


## مرهف

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك
دوري ال 32 
مبروك يا صفوة مبروك مبروك
*

----------


## yasen

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*لك الشكر والحمد لك يالله 

نحمد الله كثيرا على هذ النصر ،،،
*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*الحمد لله .... رب العالميين
نحمدك كثيرا ... يارب

الحمد لله .... رب العالميين
نحمدك كثيرا ... يارب

الحمد لله .... رب العالميين
نحمدك كثيرا ... يارب

رغم كيد الاعداء والشمات ..والمتربصين ... والمرجفين ..والذين في قلوبهم مرض ... لم يتخيلو ولم يصدقوا ... وانا لها انشاء الله ؟؟؟
*

----------


## mohd khair

*مبروك يا شباب

وعقبال الكاس

وراجعين ليكم
*

----------


## سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد

*انتهت ؟ ولا لسه ؟
:omg::nosweat:
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الحمد لله رب العالمين 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ان شاء الله  لن ندخل في تجربة مثل هذه التجربة مرة أخري ،،،

مبروك لشعب الصفوة تستاهلوا ،،،
*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*مبرووووووووووووووووك اولا لي ناس منبر مريخاااااااااااااااااب  كنتم في خندق واحد  ........... مبروك  لجميع الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## الحمادي

*الله أكبر ولله الحمد .. مليون مبروك لكل المريخاب وللوالي ولمجلس الاداره وللاعبين.... شكرا كروجر .!
*

----------


## محمد ابراهيم

*الحمدلله رب العالمين
مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
العترة بتصلح المشية وعقبال الكاس
*

----------


## سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 

الحمد لله يا رب الحمد لله
*

----------


## محمد مختار محمد

*الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*أللهم لك الشكر ولك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك. 

ألف مبروووووووووك لكل عشاق الزعيم. 
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مبرووووووووك التأهل للمريخ 
    
*

----------


## الاستاذ

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## yasen

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*ألف مبروك للجميع هذا التأهل المستحق 

نزجي التنهنئة لكل أهل المريخ ونخص مجلس الادارة واللاعبين والجهاز الفني 

وحتى الكأس باذن الله 

تخريمة :

لكن يا مرهف ما لقيتك خترى عديل تجازف بفتح بوست زي دا:bye1:
*

----------


## ابو مسل

*الحمد لله والف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## الحمادي

*مليون مبروك لكل الصفوه وللوالي ومجلس الاداره 
واللاعبين وكل من ساهم في هذا التأهل ..
شكرا كروجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر !!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الف الف الف مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررروك  للصفوة
                        	*

----------

